# Now THIS ultra wide 49" 32:9 screen I would love for my studio!!! :D :D



## JanR (Jun 9, 2017)

Ultra wide just got better guys!!!!




http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/gaming/49--chg90-qled-gaming-monitor-lc49hg90dmnxza/


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 9, 2017)

Is that an 88 key fully weighted monitor...... ?


----------



## JanR (Jun 9, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Is that an 88 key fully weighted monitor...... ?


Haha it sure looks like it!! lol


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 9, 2017)

I guess $1500 is not too bad for such a wide monitor, but height is only 1080p though, so you'll end up scrolling quite a lot to see more than a few tracks in your DAW.
Tempting, but for half the price I can get a 43" 4K monitor, so it's quite a lot extra you're paying for the ultra wide aspect.


----------



## JanR (Jun 9, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I guess $1500 is not too bad for such a wide monitor, but height is only 1080p though, so you'll end up scrolling quite a lot to see more than a few tracks in your DAW.
> Tempting, but for half the price I can get a 43" 4K monitor, so it's quite a lot extra you're paying for the ultra wide aspect.


True, if only it would be at least 1440 in height, but I'm sure there will follow more 32:9 screens wit better specs, this is just the first of its kind


----------



## Saxer (Jun 9, 2017)

Not bad at all! Finally you can write longer songs!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Why not ultra-tall monitors... 
I value vertical screen real estate much more than horizontal

Guess I could always rotate that one 90 degrees. Will have to check ceiling height...


----------



## tack (Jun 9, 2017)

Imagine a monitor that's both ultrawide _and _ultratall_. _Something like a 4:3 aspect ratio. Man, that would take the market by storm.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 9, 2017)

tack said:


> Imagine a monitor that's both ultrawide _and _ultratall_. _Something like a 4:3 aspect ratio. Man, that would take the market by storm.



Now that's what I call forward thinking....


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 9, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I guess $1500 is not too bad for such a wide monitor, but height is only 1080p though, so you'll end up scrolling quite a lot to see more than a few tracks in your DAW


Then just put another above it :D


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 10, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Then just put another above it :D


Yay, $3000 for a monitor that's marginally bigger than the 43" LG monitor that I can get for $700 AND runs at a higher resolution.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 10, 2017)

Which 43" Monitor are people talking about?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 10, 2017)

So it's basically my 43 inch 4K Phillips screen, but chopped in half and a lot more money? I guess if you need a lower screen so you can see through a studio window then it could be useful.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 10, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Which 43" Monitor are people talking about?


If you by 'people' mean me, then it's this one.:
http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-43UD79-B-4k-uhd-led-monitor


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 10, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> If you by 'people' mean me, then it's this one.:
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-43UD79-B-4k-uhd-led-monitor



Thanks! A couple of individuals, yourself included, mentioned a 43" monitor. The edge to edge contrast and color is good on it?


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 10, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Thanks! A couple of individuals, yourself included, mentioned a 43" monitor. The edge to edge contrast and color is good on it?


That was me both times, but nevermind. 
As far as I know, it's only out in US and Japan so far. I've checked with LG UK just a few days ago, and they have no info regarding its release here. So all I've been able to find in terms of reviews is on Amazon. Only issue I've spotted is a thin border along there edge being darker that the rest of the image. It's only 1 cm or so, so not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 10, 2017)

Actually, is anyone using a 4k tv wall mounted


R. Soul said:


> If you by 'people' mean me, then it's this one.:
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-43UD79-B-4k-uhd-led-monitor



$699 ? God, I'm in love.....


----------

